# Getaway In Stockholm 9



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

Getaway In Stockholm 9 video :thumbsup: (47:51 min). Edit to say that from 33:40 min ---> starts the GIS 2008 Season Report, Shows, Drifing etc madness..

"Porsche 911 GT3 is one of the fastest roadgoing cars ever made. Imagine two - and then put a pair of them in the hands of Mr X and his friend and you will see some racing action in the streets of downtown Stockholm at incredible speeds.

Anywhere and everywhere that they can find the cops to get a nice carhase at their hands - they will go looking - and fast to! If you like sportcars in general and to see them be driven flat out - don't miss this Getaway in Stockholm production for the world.

This year we have added a little extra, not only do you get to see the two GT3s tease the cops and drive through the city at incredible speeds, you also get to see a second getaway. Mr X Solo run where Mr X ventures out on his own to taunt the proud men and women in blue."

Happy holidays & drive safely! :squintdan


----------



## JP_Tuner (May 6, 2004)

That was an awesome vid!!!


----------



## ROB_GTR (Dec 5, 2005)

cheers for that mate, found all the others after watching that and just number 4 i cant find now!


----------



## n boost (Jun 13, 2008)

Yes brilliant vid, anyway of saving it ............erm burning it etc?


----------



## ROB_GTR (Dec 5, 2005)

if you know what your doing and have a good anti-virus........limewire is the way


----------



## icydude (Nov 15, 2006)

n boost said:


> Yes brilliant vid, anyway of saving it ............erm burning it etc?


http://www.gtrvision.com/chrono-gis9.avi


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

That was a super video bro,the gt3 sounds so mean.
Alive Youtube video convertor saves them everytime.


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

sweden :bowdown1:

i remember when they used to play this stuff in halfords back in the day

lmao at the guy who hit the cop car on his bike


----------



## KaXXeN (Oct 6, 2008)

*Ghostrider*

If you liked GIS

then try Ghost Rider this guy is awesome and in my opinion more fun to watch as he playes more and even mocks about with the stockholm police in a black subaru


----------



## kaneda (Oct 9, 2004)

Anyone else notice that on the GiS website they just skip completely over 8? :chuckle:


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Wasn't this "Stockhlom" stuff proven to be setup and fake?

I remember reading something about it a few years ago.....


----------



## KaXXeN (Oct 6, 2008)

somethings about GiS was fake.. specially in nr 9 where a red volvo estate stops dem... how... but there is nothing fake about ghostrider! although somethings has been arranged but he makes GiS look like a bunch of sissys


----------

